# Traynor YCV 20WR $400



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Not a great price, but if it sits unsold he might come down a bit.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I sold a YCV20 (the original black one with a Rocket 50 speaker) for $325 yesterday. $400 is not unreasonable but the couple of examples I've had - you need to check them out for noisy operation. I don't recommend buying this particular amp in a parking lot without trying it out. IMO this is a better amp than the YGL-1


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> I sold a YCV20 (the original black one with a Rocket 50 speaker) for $325 yesterday.



Thanks for letting us know. I am looking for an inexpensive second amp and would likely have bought that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BlueRocker said:


> I sold a YCV20 (the original black one with a Rocket 50 speaker) for $325 yesterday. $400 is not unreasonable but the couple of examples I've had - you need to check them out for noisy operation. I don't recommend buying this particular amp in a parking lot without trying it out. IMO this is a better amp than the YGL-1


I just checked L&M and that amp is almost a grand now, yikes.

I had both at the same time, this one and the YGL1 and kept the YGL1.
I liked the reverb better on the YCV, other than that it was a toss up. 
I think that I had the DH112 that matched the YGL better. 

I did arrange the sale of that amp to a bandmate off the guy that bought it off of me.

That's not a terrible price, maybe see it the guy is flexible at all, especially if it has been for sale for a while.


----------



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

I don’t know why these are 1 K at L and M vs the other Traynor amps. You can buy used 40, 50 Blue for 400 bucks all say long.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

colchar said:


> Thanks for letting us know. I am looking for an inexpensive second amp and would likely have bought that.


Unless you were driving through Nova Scotia I wasn't shipping that thing anywhere. If you were interested in a head I have a couple.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

That's a fair price for that amp. I had one and traded it for an Egnater Rebel30 head. No remorse whatsoever.

To like a YCV20WR, you have to be into fuzz like gain. I didn't like that.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BGood said:


> That's a fair price for that amp. I had one and traded it for an Egnater Rebel30 head. No remorse whatsoever.
> 
> To like a YCV20WR, you have to be into fuzz like gain. I didn't like that.


I didn't care for the gain much on either that or the YGL1, I used them both as pedal platforms fairly clean.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I didn't care for the gain much on either that or the YGL1, I used them both as pedal platforms fairly clean.


I found the YCV20 missing on the headroom.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BGood said:


> I found the YCV20 missing on the headroom.


That might've been another reason I opted for the YGL1.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Unless you were driving through Nova Scotia I wasn't shipping that thing anywhere. If you were interested in a head I have a couple.


Ah yes, you're down east. I knew that, but for some reason had it in my head that you were in the GTA.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> I sold a YCV20 (the original black one with a Rocket 50 speaker) for $325 yesterday. $400 is not unreasonable but the couple of examples I've had - you need to check them out for noisy operation. I don't recommend buying this particular amp in a parking lot without trying it out. IMO this is a better amp than the YGL-1


Some version of the older black one had some sort of reverb gain issue, this red version fixed that apparently. The newer red ones, with a different logo, have a better speaker I think. 
I had one like this kijiji one about a year ago. Bought it for $350 sold it for $350 ( I decided my playing ability didn't warrant such a nice amp. A month later I bought a YGM3, ha! )
These are nice amps, and they have real spring reverb. And they're not big! Much smaller than a YGM3.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I bought mine for $450 at L&M South Edmonton a couple years ago, it was a hardly used rental. Really like it, my first small tube amp.


----------

